# First Time Pressure Canning, but Curious



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I had my first time pressure canning experience today and enjoyed it! (I've been hot water canning for a few years already.) I did green beans and used the hot pack method, but it left me wondering...
Beside the obvious prepping differences, I was wondering is there a difference in taste, texture, etc between the two? I would like to keep the veggies as "crisp" as possible when I open a jar in a month or two to use, so would the hot pack or cold pack method work better?
And please add as many opinions between the two, I'm curious as to preferences. 

Also, is there maybe a website or book on pressure canning recipes that you like? While I am canning veggies according to Ball Blue Book, I was wondering if there are other recipes out there that might add "flavor" to carrots and green beans? All I have come across is for pickled veggies, and hubby isn't into pickled veggies, unless they're cucumbers! Lol!:teehee:

Thanks for the input gang!


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to pressure canning! A good website with many recipes tested for safety is the National Center for Home Food Preservation. I use it as a resource every year. Enjoy!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A little lemon juice adds flavor to some veggies. I happen to like lemon on my green beans and broccoli. Might be worth trying. I would say 1 tbsp per quart.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Four and Dana! I'll check both of them out!

Do either one of you have preferences between cold pack and hot pack though?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

This site has a lot of good sound info and recipes/instructions:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/

I'm also just venturing into pressure canning. I wanted to put a piece of bacon in each jar with my green beans for flavor but it would increase the processing time so much I'm gonna skip it. Lemon juice you say? I'll try that!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i always use bacon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I prefer cold pack as I find it easier, but I don't think you'll find much, if any, difference in the final product between it and hot pack for green beans.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been canning for centuries and the only difference that I can tell between hot packed green beans and cold pack is that with hot pack you can get a few more beans in the jar. I do pints because there are just two of us. The extra few beans was not worth the time and effort for me.

You will never get "crisp" green beans when canning, they will turn out like commercially canned beans as far as texture goes.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Texture being that of commercially canned is just fine. I just don't want "mushy" veggies, mushier than mentioned above. I have a family of 5, so I guess I'll stick to hot packing, so I can get more in the jar.

Thanks again!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I need to make a LOT more salsa this year. We ran out early in the winter. Is there any reason I couldn't chop up all those chiles and onions in advance and freeze them? Then just add to the salsa for the cooking phase? Would it make them too mushy?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I cold pack because that's how my grandma did it. Just takes a little longer to bring the canner up to pressure because it takes time to heat but I can spend that time cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

I typically cold pack. Like Sally said..it's hard to get as many beans in the jar...but it's way more convenient for us. If I have too much stuff coming in at one time...then I will blanch and freeze green beans and tomatoes....then can them a little later on. Even though we have done this for awhile...we still don't have the timing of planting down to an art! Seems like every year everything comes in at the same time no matter how we space planting dates


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I have done both ways and prefer the cold pack as far as preparing them for the jars. But don't really find any real difference in taste or texture between hot or cold.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

About a year and a half ago I bought myself an all american canner as a birthday present. Then proceeded to get sick and need a couple of surgeries so I never got to use it. This year I planted carrots (one of my favorites) and had no idea that they would grow so well here on our new little farm! So today, I too, am canning for the first time with my new canner (my old one was lost in the move was a maid of honor) and have the second 7 quarts of carrots cooking now. I may have to break down and give some of my carrots to the compost pile....because "Oh my goodness" there are a bunch of them! sis


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am envious of your carrot bonanza. I can never get them to grow well.

MO cows, I'm sorry you haven't had an answer to your salsa question. I don't do salsa but my mom does. She has frozen the ingredients before then thawed them for processing. They've never complained about the mushiness of peppers and onions. She said just make sure they are close to room temperature before processing.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I cold pack anything that can be cold packed. It is easier and usually uses less dishes which is a big positive for me since summer canning can get so hectic.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> This site has a lot of good sound info and recipes/instructions:
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/
> 
> I'm also just venturing into pressure canning. I wanted to put a piece of bacon in each jar with my green beans for flavor but it would increase the processing time so much I'm gonna skip it. Lemon juice you say? I'll try that!



I have only been canning for almost 2 years but love it! The Ball book is also good resource and so is a book called Putting Food By. Youtube also has great videos on canning. Some good ones to watch are by Bexaprepper, Katzcradul and Linda's Pantry. There are many more but I really like these since they stress safety. I do can some "unapproved" things but only after much research ect.

Regarding adding bacon to the green beans you are right that it would increase processing to the time for meat and turn the beans to mush:-(. What I do is can cheap ham - I think is called the butt in ( not the expensive spiral ham)- I can 1/2 pint jars. It comes out darker and the texture changes some BUT it is great added to beans, greens etc,


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

SB Canning has some great recipes on their site!


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Shelly thanks for the suggestion on Putting Food By.
Curious thanks for the website! I'm always looking for a good website with canning recipes!!


----------

